

Getting to “Yes” for Corporate Innovation - chwolfe
http://steveblank.com/2015/03/17/getting-to-yes-for-corporate-innovation/

======
tbrownaw
So what's a good approximate metric for the possible damage if something does
go wrong? Some function of fixed operating costs and customer turnover?
Driving away a customer that you'd expected to keep for another 10 years is a
bit different than if you'd only expected to keep them for a month, and losing
half your customer base is a bit worse if your fixed costs are 80% of revenue
vs if they're 20%.

The example had two cases, at opposite ends of this. Are there generally
accepted not-too-heavyweight ways to calibrate procedures for cases that are
more in-between?

